# 2010 brute force clutch kit



## 2010 brutal force

I bought a 2010 Brute Force 750. The first thing i did was put 28" Swamplites and Snorkels on it. I ***** a spot in the belt in a hole one time. so i put a new belt on it. I didn't go with the stock factory belt though. I put a Carlies belt on it. with in 3 riding days pieces of the belt was coming up through the snorkels. so i Bought an EPI clutch kit for 28-29 1/2 inch tires. It came with a Red secondary spring and i think it was a brownish color primary... this is my first four wheeler so i am new to all of this. anyways i also bought a New factory belt because i herd those where the best. as of right now nothing has gone wrong and its been on there for a couple months. everything is fine except my top speed went from 60 mph... to just 45!!! I like how it stalls and everything and how it locks on to the belt... it has no slipage. but i miss my top speed. the motor runs at such i higher RPM. and my temp. light comes on a lot more often... so i want to know... what can i do to get that good lock on the belt. but also keep or gain top speed???? OH the kit also came with new waits. so i put them in as well... Can anyone help me???


----------



## Polaris425

Nothing. The red secondary is what droped the top speed. There's no way to have both, you have to choose between one or the other. Stockish size tires and speed, or larger aggressive tires and the right clutching. I think that a red secondary is complete overkill for 28" swamplites though. I hate to tell you but you wasted your money on that kit. with those tires, really all you needed was a Maroon or almond primary and a green or lime green secondary. Neither of those would have robbed as much top end speed, but will still rob some.


----------



## 2010 brutal force

ok thank you


----------



## 2010 brutal force

My friend has an 05 brute. with 31'' outlaws and a 2 inch lift. the only thing he said that he has done is put a new CDI box on it. He said he has no clutch kit. I road it and it has no stall what so ever... so how is that belt now wearing out???


----------



## Polaris425

Primary springs give stall. Go read through some of our clutching threads and maybe that will help you understand them more.....

Tell your friend he needs to change the springs. Otherwise He'll be buying new belts after every ride.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4142


----------



## countryboy61283

IMO I wouldn't put any clutch springs with 28s should be fine unlessa your a hardcore mudder


----------



## Polaris425

countryboy61283 said:


> IMO I wouldn't put any clutch springs with 28s should be fine unlessa your a hardcore mudder


I guess you're entitled to your opinion but, at very very least an almond secondary is needed.


----------



## gpinjason

Polaris425 said:


> I guess you're entitled to your opinion but, at very very least an almond secondary is needed.


^^ agreed... my buddy ran 27" swamplites and struggled to turn them sometimes... and I burned my belt first ride with my 28" backs...


----------



## Bootlegger

If you wanna buy a kit....the Dalton Kit is the way to go on a complete kit. The EPI weights kinda suck IMO...lol. What Polaris said....EPI's secondary springs are overkill. A Maroon Primary and Almond secondary or at most a Green secondary but thats it. Now this IMO and based on what all I have tried. You slip your belt in your primary most of the time anyway. 

Look at it like this...if you have a Red secondary and a stock primary and your in thick mud...the weaker stock primary is trying to shift out way to quick and at the same time trying to turn the tires and the overkill of pressure the Red secondary has on the belt/sheaves. It you have a stiffer secondary the motor will turn more RPM's before shifting out and make it easier to turn the tires. The best way to get more belt grip is better weights that put a better pinch on the belt or heavier weights and stiffer Primary. Again...this is only my opinion based on what I have tried and done.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

If I were you 2010 Brutal Force, I'd get on EPI's web site and order an Almond secondary to go with your maroon primary. I know nothing about aftermarket weights. I ran the maroon/almond setup with my 27" silverbacks with factory weights with no issues. Good luck, and welcome to the Brute family...we're good people


----------



## countryboy61283

I ran stock springs for awhile with my 29.5s and I'm still running my first belt, don't get me wrong springs made a world of difference, but you guys know more than me lol i didn't think swamplites were that heavy


----------



## Bootlegger

countryboy61283 said:


> I ran stock springs for awhile with my 29.5s and I'm still running my first belt, don't get me wrong springs made a world of difference, but you guys know more than me lol i didn't think swamplites were that heavy



The 28x10x12 is 38lbs....1 pound less than 29.5x10x12 Outlaws. They only make that size in 12...they make a 9 &11 wide in 14's that come in at 29 & 35lbs. But I am agree in a way...No need to a Red secondary...If I was him I would get a Maroon and Almond combo or a Maroon and Green depending on what size wheels he has and what kinda riding he is doing. The Maroon Primary and Lime Green secondary suck together. If he Muds rides the Maroon Primary & Green secondary will work great with them. If he just wants to get a kit...get the Dalton Kit for Big tires.


----------



## trailmaker

So far my stock belt is fine after about 200 miles with 27x12 Swamplites all around with the stock springs. But because it struggles I am going to a maroon/almond set up as Bootlegger suggested so i can get rid of some of the stall and be able to wheelie again. And how you ride may play a part in how long your belt lasts.


----------



## Bootlegger

trailmaker said:


> So far my stock belt is fine after about 200 miles with 27x12 Swamplites all around with the stock springs. But because it struggles I am going to a maroon/almond set up as Bootlegger suggested so i can get rid of some of the stall and be able to wheelie again. And how you ride may play a part in how long your belt lasts.


That as great set up for 27's.


----------



## hp488

*clutching*

i have a 08 bf with 28" outlaws 1300 miles and original belt i would have to say pull the clutch kit out and when slow trail riding and playing in the mud ride in low i have not had one problem with mine in over 2 years.


----------



## countryboy61283

I didn't relize swamplites were that heavy, I ran them on my 07 grizzly and didn't have a problem but I would diffently do that set up then, dang learn something new everyday lol


----------



## Polaris425

hp488 said:


> i have a 08 bf with 28" outlaws 1300 miles and original belt i would have to say pull the clutch kit out and when slow trail riding and playing in the mud ride in low i have not had one problem with mine in over 2 years.


You are very lucky, and must not be very hard on the bike then..



Guy's listen to what you're saying. If all you do is cruise around, never get into any sticky situations, yeah, your belt will probably hold up for a while w/o a clutch kit. But not everyone pokes around. If you plan on doing any Actual Riding, like, anything other than just cruising around and watching your buddies and occasionally hitting a water hole (or really thin mud) then yeah, you are going to need to upgrade for sure. It really just burns my butt when I see people come here and say, hey, you dont need one b/c I've ridden 2000 miles on 29 laws on stock belt and clutch. 1. Your lieng, or 2. All you do is cruise around on hard ground in low. And this will NOT be the case with someone who plays in the mud on a regular basis, especially MUD MUD, not water holes.

Not trying to **** anyone off here but.... This is not my first rodeo, neither is it bootleggers so..................... just saying............


----------



## jctgumby

Yep ^^^ What he said


----------



## countryboy61283

I just ran mine for about 100 miles before I got my clutch setup because I know how I ride the belt belt wouldn't last long, I rum a red sec and almond prim and I love that setup for my laws and hardcore mudding I do, I was just under the impression he trial rode and light mud that's why I threw my 2 cents in


----------



## Polaris425

countryboy61283 said:


> I just ran mine for about 100 miles before I got my clutch setup because I know how I ride the belt belt wouldn't last long, I rum a red sec and almond prim and I love that setup for my laws and hardcore mudding I do, I was just under the impression he trial rode and light mud that's why I threw my 2 cents in


wasnt really directed at you bro :bigok: lol


----------



## 2010 brutal force

Thanks guys! All that info really helped alot. The tires i got are 28x9x14 on front. and 28x11x14 on back. That tread is about 2 inches deep so i think thats why my stock setup wore out so fast. Especialy when i get down on it on some good grip. I am probly going to order a Maroon primary and Almond secondary. I looked at some springs on EPI and there only like 19 bucks a spring. but when i do replace them.... should i put my stock weights back in? or should i put the weights that came with that first kit i bought??? The first kit came with a red sec.... i forgot what the prime was. i guess what ever goes with red lol but Thanks for all the info guys!!!


----------



## Bootlegger

I would use the stock weights with those springs.


----------



## walker

well i will say i ran my 08 for over a year with 30 mud lite xxl's with stock clutch springs never ever had a problem ...


----------



## 2010 brutal force

yup thats what i am going to do. i think that it will be a good setup. i guess we will see haha


----------



## wildfan1976

The reason why you lose top speed with the red secondary spring is because it coilbinds before the clutches can fully shift out. Found this out on my 06 650 v2 arctic cat had the same problem i put a lime green in and gained my top speed back because it doen't coil bind like the red spring.


----------



## Hunting_02

2010Bruterider said:


> If I were you 2010 Brutal Force, I'd get on EPI's web site and order an Almond secondary to go with your maroon primary. I know nothing about aftermarket weights. I ran the maroon/almond setup with my 27" silverbacks with factory weights with no issues. Good luck, and welcome to the Brute family...we're good people


Have this set up robbed any over your speed or no not really?


----------



## Polaris425

Any time you change the springs and install larger tires, it's going to rod top end speed.


----------

